# Which self-contained single 18650 with proper mount bike light?



## am7 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello,

I am now confident that there is no decent torch mount in existence having tried them all, whether fenix, nitecore, velcro type, cheap chinese dx type, etc. etc.
So while the torches are perfect for my use, the mounts either wobble, rattle, are heavy, cumbersome, scratch my bars, break (yes even the fenix one) you name it.
Fenix have released a new mount (about time) but I see it is more of the same (I can't believe such a simple thing to be so hard to grasp).
I have now given up on this idea and I am looking for a bike specific light. This is were I need your help.
The light must:
- be self-contained with a single 18650 cell, I carry the cells with me, I do not want usb recharging
- be of a decent die xml2 or similar efficiency I need over 2hrs of real 500+ lumens
- come with a sturdy mount (no rubber bands!) and keep the light steady as if it was bolted to the bars but offering scratch proof protection with rubber pads.
- of high quality, no cheap lights please

So any ideas or am I barking at the wrong tree?


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

some thing like this lezyne light would do the job. Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - LED Lights - Power Drive XL but not many lights let you remove the battery. Also try moon lights


----------



## am7 (Apr 24, 2014)

spankone said:


> some thing like this lezyne light would do the job. Lezyne - Engineered Design - Products - LED Lights - Power Drive XL but not many lights let you remove the battery. Also try moon lights


Thank you!
I believe I have found my light. It is the Super Drive XL not Power Drive XL. Unless I am missing something obvious from where I am standing (sitting) apart from the poor run time () it looks absolutely perfect. I would kill t have that mount for my torches.

Any other suggestions before I order?

I looked at the moon lights and while far technically superior to the lezyne, actually the X-Power 780 can match my torches for brightness and times they are far too ugly to consider (sadly I do care about the looks).

If anyone has a lezyne with the same mount can you tell me if it fits over 31.8mm bars with the rubber lining in place? That is my only worry. Not only to avoid scratches but the rubber provides the necessary grip when tightening so there is no slippage even in the biggest knocks & bumps.

Lastly my 18650 batteries will fit right?


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Gemini xera as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am7 (Apr 24, 2014)

spankone said:


> Gemini xera as well.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a torch of beautiful clean design with the ideal spec but the mount is horrible. I fail to see how they mention rock gardens in the same sentence referring to a mount held by glorified rubber bands and no securing mechanism for the torch, you just push it in and hope it stays put. I am sorry but using an o-ring as opposed to a proper mount is a terrible idea in the first place and a recipe for epilepsy.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Lezyne uses 18650 yes, they sell 2400mah. you can use a 3400mah 18650 in it


----------



## am7 (Apr 24, 2014)

127.0.0.1 said:


> Lezyne uses 18650 yes, they sell 2400mah. you can use a 3400mah 18650 in it


Thanks. Good to know. Apart from a couple of 3100mah all my 18650s are 3400mah, does that mean that my runtime will increased over the 1:30 stated? Lezyne does not state which batteries they use for the runtime test unless the test conforms to some kind of standard?


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

I decided to use this host with a 2.8a driver and an CREE XML LED. You can then create your own mounting system for fairly cheap. Drill and a screw and use cateye, nite-rider, etc.

$15.17 Convoy S4 DIY EDC LED Flashlight Host - emitter and driver sold separately at FastTech - Worldwide Free Shipping

Been a good torch solution for me.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

am7 said:


> Thanks. Good to know. Apart from a couple of 3100mah all my 18650s are 3400mah, does that mean that my runtime will increased over the 1:30 stated? Lezyne does not state which batteries they use for the runtime test unless the test conforms to some kind of standard?


Yeah you got a longer runtime as long as the battery's are good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

am7 said:


> Thanks. Good to know. Apart from a couple of 3100mah all my 18650s are 3400mah, does that mean that my runtime will increased over the 1:30 stated? Lezyne does not state which batteries they use for the runtime test unless the test conforms to some kind of standard?


since the leyzyne runs at a modest lumen level, expect longer runtimes from 3100/3400

in a general sense comparing a panasonic (NCR) 18650

in a very bright light running an 18650....(900 lumen for example)
a 2400 can drive higher amps longer than a 3400, but has less overall juice,
this means the initial brightness lasts a bit longer in the drain-curve

a 3400 will drop it's amps sooner than a 2400, but then flatten out, and run
a bit lower lumen a fair bit longer than a 2400 will

since the Leyzyne is under 500 lumen, this won't matter as it is not asking so much current for you to see the '3400 drop'


----------



## am7 (Apr 24, 2014)

I did my fair share of cateye diy mounts and botching. Now that I'm older I prefer to buy off the self even if you don't get the same bang for buck.
Very interesting about the 2400 vs. 3400, I would have thought the 3400 would be brighter throughout.
Btw the lezyne is over 500 lumens 
Review: Lezyne Super Drive XL | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

am7 said:


> I did my fair share of cateye diy mounts and botching. Now that I'm older I prefer to buy off the self even if you don't get the same bang for buck.
> Very interesting about the 2400 vs. 3400, I would have thought the 3400 would be brighter throughout.
> Btw the lezyne is over 500 lumens
> Review: Lezyne Super Drive XL | Mountain Bike Review


on candlepowerforums they did battery comparisons and the graphs showed... to get 3400mah squeezed in a cell there is a trade-off on '1st hour amps' ....the 3400's drop off steeper

so not all lights will benefit from a 3400, [except overall run-time at a 'medium high' level] at max level 2400's work better for the first hour (mostly)


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

127.0.0.1 said:


> on candlepowerforums they did battery comparisons and the graphs showed... to get 3400mah squeezed in a cell there is a trade-off on '1st hour amps' ....the 3400's drop off steeper
> 
> so not all lights will benefit from a 3400, [except overall run-time at a 'medium high' level] at max level 2400's work better for the first hour (mostly)


That's good to know. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

spankone said:


> Gemini xera as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the xera and would not recommend it at all. It starts flickering sometimes and jumping between power levels to shortly end up at really really low output, and then just stops working.

The problem is the rear brass thingy with the switch, it unscrews itself each month and has about 2 threads to hold on to the battery tube threads. flawed design imo.

I would have gotten cygolite or lumina instead.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

127.0.0.1 said:


> on candlepowerforums they did battery comparisons and the graphs showed... to get 3400mah squeezed in a cell there is a trade-off on '1st hour amps' ....the 3400's drop off steeper
> 
> so not all lights will benefit from a 3400, [except overall run-time at a 'medium high' level] at max level 2400's work better for the first hour (mostly)


I have questions concerning this. *Can you give me the CPF thread link that you used as your reference? I can't comment before looking to see "what batteries" were tested.

(*edit: Never mind, I saw your reference link on the SS thread...after I already found it myself.  )


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Continued from my last post:

I did some quick searching on CPF. ( *There is so much stuff on CPF that it boggles the mind... ) After looking around I've come to the conclusion that most people ( on CPF ) believe the Panasonic cells are the best made. It's been my experience that the good Panasonic cells beat others hands down. Keep in mind that there are many sellers that repackage the Panasonics ( using their own protection circuit ) and sell them under their own label. Some of those also work as good or better than the green label off the shelf Panasonics.

As I see it their is no way a normal ICR type 2400mah Li-ion battery can beat a normal NCR type Panasonic 3400mAh cell. I have many older 2400mAh cell and none of those were ever able to compare to the Panasonics once I started using them. The Panasonics ( used in single cell torches) gave me *_brighter initial output_ ( *more initial current ) and longer run time.

That said there are other types of batteries that are designed to provide more current than the typical ICR type cell. Cells of the IMR type can do just that. Capacity on these cells are much lower BUT they can supply higher current levels for longer periods. They will however run out of juice rather quickly if powering a lamp that is drawing heavy amps. I don't own any IMR 18650's but somewhere along the line I will pick up a set of Samsungs IMR's and see if they are worthy of my helmet torch duties. If you know you have a lamp with a 3A driver ( that uses a single cell ) it might be worth the try if you want maximum output. In the meantime I'm very happy with my single cell Panasonics.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

car bone said:


> I have the xera and would not recommend it at all. It starts flickering sometimes and jumping between power levels to shortly end up at really really low output, and then just stops working.
> 
> The problem is the rear brass thingy with the switch, it unscrews itself each month and has about 2 threads to hold on to the battery tube threads. flawed design imo.
> 
> I would have gotten cygolite or lumina instead.


Gemini redesigned the switch/endcap for the Xera Flashlight and it is now reliable. I will agree that the stock mount does not hold the light securely on rough terrain. I recommend a Twofish Flashlight Holder to go with it. Put a wrap of friction tape on your bar and it's very secure.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah I kinda did a redesign myself after the third time. The 2 small not completely drilled through holes for the spanner wrench are now completely drilled through and I torqued down on it as hard as I could with a diy tool. Been good since then.


----------

